# New user with no "active" status yet but in need to sell the espresso machine.



## Nanikame (Dec 8, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I have joined the forum in December 2020 and a few days later ordered my Lelit Mara X and Eureka Mignon Specialita from Bella Barista. Because of personal reasons I have to sell the equipment fairly soon. What would you recommend if I cannot list the equipment on this forum yet as my status is not "active"? Thank you.


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Hi @Nanikame you become active when you've made 5+posts (and a certain amount in the last few weeks) so, this plus a quick into will get you 40% of the way in terms of post count.


----------



## Nanikame (Dec 8, 2020)

Perfect. Thank you for your response!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi @Nanikame, that sounds disappointing and hopefully t's a temporary setback. You must be getting close to five posts by now.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@Nanikame Say hello to this message or post a smiley and it'll *magically* give you the 5 post's needed to access the For Sale section :classic_biggrin:


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

old age is creeping in or i'm tired; my manners are lacking :classic_blush: ....welcome to the forum, i hope you enjoy your stay and have fun :classic_smile:


----------



## Nanikame (Dec 8, 2020)

Rincewind said:


> old age is creeping in or i'm tired; my manners are lacking :classic_blush: ....welcome to the forum, i hope you enjoy your stay and have fun :classic_smile:





Rincewind said:


> @Nanikame Say hello to this message or post a smiley and it'll *magically* give you the 5 post's needed to access the For Sale section :classic_biggrin:


 Thank you very much! Hoping to learn a lot too!


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

@Baffo

Could be perfect for you

As they will transfer the warrenty.


----------



## Baffo (Jan 23, 2021)

@Cuprajake Thanks J. Well if the price is ok.. @Nanikame when are you posting?


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

@Sid Best just to give an introduction for yourself, else any prospective sellers might be wary.


----------



## Nanikame (Dec 8, 2020)

Baffo said:


> @Cuprajake Thanks J. Well if the price is ok.. @Nanikame when are you posting?


 Hi, thank you for your interest. I will make a post tomorrow morning.


----------



## Lterzo (Jun 9, 2020)

Hi I need to post in Sale section but can't as don't have 5 posts .Can you help with this issue?Thanks


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

@Lterzo , First thing might be a quick intro post.


----------



## Lterzo (Jun 9, 2020)

AndyDClements said:


> @Lterzo , First thing might be a quick intro post.


 I have posts in introduction section while ago but does not seem to make any change however that was my intro post .


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Lterzo said:


> I have posts in introduction section while ago but does not seem to make any change however that was my intro post .


 If you're not active, they stop counting towards it after a while. Just join in a few conversations that interest you.


----------



## Charlie69 (Feb 6, 2021)

Hello

i just joined the forum and glad to be part of such active community. After making making mandatory 5 posts, how do I check for my active status?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Charlie69 said:


> Hello
> 
> i just joined the forum and glad to be part of such active community. After making making mandatory 5 posts, how do I check for my active status?


 5 posts made in any 29 day period ensure you stay active....so 2 more posts and your active. If you decide to sponsor at even Bronze level you get protection from going inactive (but you have to be active for that to kick in).


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

This may be an unpopular opinion. 
But if you don't want to interact on here and stay active then I don't think you should post your equipment on here.

Plenty of other places to sell, eBay, facebook.

The for sale section on here should be between legit members and users of the forum, mostly so we can trust who we are buying from. Especially when machines are older and have no warranty to fall back on.

Just my opinion, don't shoot me!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

TomHughes said:


> This may be an unpopular opinion.
> But if you don't want to interact on here and stay active then I don't think you should post your equipment on here.
> 
> Plenty of other places to sell, eBay, facebook.
> ...


 *I think it's worth making the point that this is not an opinion shared by the Moderators or Admin of this forum.* All are welcome and if they comply with the rules as stated below, free to post their equipment for sale. When buying and selling on the forum the same sensible precautions should apply as when buying from anywhere. @TomHughesis, of course, free to hold these views as a personal opinion.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/55384-coffee-forums-uk-classifieds-usage-guidelines-22-october-2020-update/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=785698&embedComment=785698&embedDo=findComment#comment-785698


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> This may be an unpopular opinion.
> But if you don't want to interact on here and stay active then I don't think you should post your equipment on here.
> 
> Plenty of other places to sell, eBay, facebook.
> ...


I don't think more than 5 posts make you trust someone no?  However the idea is to be active not to use the forum as a selling platform.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

In my honest opinion, expressed many times before, the "active" rule is pointless. Might as well not exist. It's like a notice on the door explaining it's locked, and another notice, in smaller font, advertising the key is just under the doormat.

It might work for some other purposes, but it doesn't deter anyone to advertise or buy here. Ultimately it's up to the buyer to trust the seller (and sometimes vice versa).


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

profesor_historia said:


> I don't think more than 5 posts make you trust someone no?    However the idea is to be active not to use the forum as a selling platform.


 Yes true. 
I personally wouldn't trust anyone who isn't active. Mostly because if anything were to go wrong I'd at least like a way of contacting them. 
Obviously buying and selling goods is always risky. But I'd prefer to buy from people who at least appeared to be honest. I get the idea behind this site is making money and the forum is just a vehicle for that to drive people here, use the site and sponsors so the site can generate more income.


----------



## Charlie69 (Feb 6, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> 5 posts made in any 29 day period ensure you stay active....so 2 more posts and your active. If you decide to sponsor at even Bronze level you get protection from going inactive (but you have to be active for that to kick in).


 Thank you @DavecUK


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

TomHughes said:


> I personally wouldn't trust anyone who isn't active. Mostly because if anything were to go wrong I'd at least like a way of contacting them.


 Instances of forum sales' transactions going wrong are very, very rare. If you are anxious about a transaction - you can always use PayPal's buyer protection service.



TomHughes said:


> the forum is just a vehicle for that to drive people here, use the site and sponsors so the site can generate more income.


 Recurrent theme for you isn't it?


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> Yes true.
> I personally wouldn't trust anyone who isn't active. Mostly because if anything were to go wrong I'd at least like a way of contacting them.
> Obviously buying and selling goods is always risky. But I'd prefer to buy from people who at least appeared to be honest. I get the idea behind this site is making money and the forum is just a vehicle for that to drive people here, use the site and sponsors so the site can generate more income.


I don't think someone is making money from the forum. I am sure nobody does.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

profesor_historia said:


> TomHughes said:
> 
> 
> > Yes true.
> ...


 No ones getting rich from it that's for sure but it does need to generate some income to pay its costs, secure it's future, be well run and have improvements/new features. Something the Mod and Admin team are trying to do all the time. I realise even sponsorship levels were seen negatively by a few, but the only difference was, instead of a massive thank you for donating, you got some extra facilities and a cheaper renewal.

No one is forced to pay and all are treated equally under the rules and welcome to use the forum if they follow them....new members or old members alike.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

profesor_historia said:


> I don't think someone is making money from the forum. I am sure nobody does.


 There is a myth regurgitated every now and then that the forum has become a money making exercise and how this is/was different to the set up under the previous owner. Under Glenn, the forum was funded and returned a profit from paid advertising and membership donations. Running the forum isn't a cost free exercise. It runs on software that has to be paid for. Moreover, Glenn didn't give the forum away when he left - he sold it and for a tidy sum. Unlike Home Barista, this forum isn't plagued by adverts appearing randomly in threads which makes it, IMO, much more user friendly.


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> No ones getting rich from it that's for sure but it does need to generate some income to pay its costs, secure it's future, be well run and have improvements/new features. Something the Mod and Admin team are trying to do all the time. I realise even sponsorship levels were seen negatively by a few, but the only difference was, instead of a massive thank you for donating, you got some extra facilities and a cheaper renewal.
> No one is forced to pay and all are treated equally under the rules and welcome to use the forum if they follow them....new members or old members alike.


Thank you@DavecUK , that's perfectly understandable and normal, I totally agree. I will sponsor as well although a small fee as for the moment I have to be careful with my finances







.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

profesor_historia said:


> Thank you@DavecUK , that's perfectly understandable and normal, I totally agree. I will sponsor as well although a small fee as for the moment I have to be careful with my finances   .


 there is no requirement at all to sponsor, especially if money is tight. No one is going to think badly of you.


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

I've been a mod on a non-coffee related site, it's a thankless task, clearing and banning spammers every single day, splitting posts that have gone off track and all for no financial reward, no money was ever made and it was subsidised by the forum owner, server costs etc have to be paid for.
As a mod I've also had to supply a solicitor with off line forum content for legal action between two active forum members involved in a sale that went wrong, nobody wins from things like that in an online community. Selling between online friends is generally better than some random stranger, but it's not always as safe as you think.

Thanks to the Mod team on here for what I know goes on behind the scenes, plus an apology to @Nanikame for the threadjack.


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> there is no requirement at all to sponsor, especially if money is tight. No one is going to think badly of you.


Thank you@DavecUK, I know but I wanted too because I think it is the least I can do. I learn a lot here and anyway I spend maybe more in the everyday life for much less important things


----------

